# What would be the required wood screw depth for mounting?



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

When you're working with wood, that alone has to many variables to say you'll get X amount of holding from a given screw. Some studs are more dense which means they will hold better than others.

Don't use a drywall screw to mount something like you're talking about. Go to one of the home centers, and look for structural screws. I like the GRK brand that have a larger head, and thicker shank than most. A good smaller hardware store cares the GRK brand and if you get them...don't forget to pick up a bit as well. The torx heads rock.

For what you're doing with the shelf...assuming the brackets are heavy enough, I would used 2" screws. It may be over kill, but then again it won't fall down.


----------



## cdpage (Oct 24, 2008)

thanks for the fast reply!

I'm can't sure of the thickness of peoples drywall... it could be 3/8" or 5/8".
assuming the worst lets say its (5/8") and adding the mounts plate, which is about actually about 3/16" a total of about 13/16". that would give the screw only 1 3/16" of dig into the wood. times 3 screws of course.

would that still be considered safe?


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

well over half of a 2" screw...yes it would be safe.


----------



## cdpage (Oct 24, 2008)

Great! 

thanks so much.


----------

